# Seiko Give You The Moon ....



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Somewhat topical, given the discussions in other forum sections (_and elsewhere_) about 'Moon' watches, particularly ....

in connection with the 40th anniversary of the Apollo 11 moon landing, in '69 - and _naturally_ the Omega Speedmaster.

As some readers may have forgotten, 15 years later - in 1984, came the first flights of the Space Shuttle, Discovery. :astro:

Seikoâ€™s advertising departments obviously decided to capitalize on this, with the launch of their own 'Moon watch' the 7A48.



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> As most of you have probably gathered by now, I have this thing for Seiko 7A38 quartz chronographs.
> 
> To assist with my collecting, and as an interesting little sideline, I've started looking for period literature on them. :blink:
> 
> ...


I picked up another 'Vintage Seiko Advert' on eBay (from the USA) last week. This time, from *1984*. 










The advert's 'blurb' reads as follows:



> Seiko gave you the worldâ€™s first analog quartz chronograph.
> 
> Now we give you the moon.
> 
> ...


The watches featured are all 7Axx models. For any other fellow 7A anoraks interested, they are Left to Right:

7A38-7020 or â€"7029 (SAA009J / SAA013J); 7A48-7000 or â€"7009 (SPV006J / SPV008J) and 7A28-7029 (SPR014J).


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The advert's 'blurb' reads as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> > Now we give you the moon.


I just had a funny little after-thought about that particular choice of phrase. :huh:

Doesn't 'giving someone the moon' also mean something entirely different ?


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

The black-faced one is gorgeous - reminds me of something... now, what could it be? :lol: Seriously, if that was automatic it would be a stunner.

Nice post.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

squareleg said:


> The black-faced one is gorgeous ....


It's not actually 'black-faced'. That's just the way it looks in the advert. My scanner isn't the best. 

The main (703LX99L) dial colour is a mucky shade of mid-grey, with black sub-dials and tachy ring.

Sort of a dirty 'panda' if you like. But it works well with the stainless finish of the 7A38-7020/-7029. 












squareleg said:


> - reminds me of something... now, what could it be? :lol:


I think 'RS24' once likened it's sister model (the 7A38-702A/-702H) to an A-P 'Royal Oak' didn't they ? 

See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...st&p=424018



squareleg said:


> Nice post.


Thanks. I try.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

A new one on me thanks for posting :rltb:

And the model as per your own photo is by far the most handsome - more pics if you got them please!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Stuart Davies said:


> And the model as per your own photo is by far the most handsome - more pics if you got them please!


Sorry, not my photo, but (_a very nice_) one I'd right-clicked and saved from elsewhere (and can't remember now).









I've got *3* of this grey-black faced / stainless version, and *4* of the gold-faced two-tone, at the moment. 

They're both pretty common (and _very_ easily found on eBay - if not always best described in seller's listings ).

I'm in the process of swapping (_the best_) bits around between them at the moment (with a sample case and NOS bezels).


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Stuart Davies said:


> And the model as per your own photo is by far the most handsome - more pics if you got them please!


Apart from Axel's and Thian's excellent efforts at photographing their 7A38-702x's ....

This is probably the nicest photo of a 7A38-7020 that I've come across yet:










Again, it's someone else's that I'd right-clicked and saved from another forum ....

(possibly the Seiko-Citizen one), and attributed to 'Bob', who originally posted it.



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I'm in the process of swapping (_the best_) bits around between them at the moment ....


Hopefully my own grey-faced stainless 7A38-7020 (and -7029 - I intend to keep one of each) will look as good when I've finished.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks! - Very very nice. How much you you expect to pay for one of these in pretty good condition with the original braclet?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Stuart Davies said:


> How much you you expect to pay for one of these in pretty good condition with the original braclet?


Generally around $100. Sometimes a little more. Depends who may be bidding against you, and how badly they want it. 

See: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=220453070898

and: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=280364387338

This other one, in another recent eBay listing looked a bit rough:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=150359749090

There was even a dial face (from a sample case) listed recently:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=350229207621

(_Someone had incorrectly painted the sweep second hand red_. )


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Great ta. Possibly one for the future then!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

squareleg said:


> The black-faced one is gorgeous - reminds me of something... now, what could it be? :lol: Seriously, if that was automatic it would be a stunner.
> 
> Nice post.


Mmmmmmmmmm yes i wonder. Slight mix of 2 - OQ like bracelet?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I'm in the process of swapping (_the best_) bits around between them at the moment ....





Stuart Davies said:


> .... for one of these in pretty good condition with the original bracelet?


A word of warning to anyone considering 'mucking around' with this particular flavour of 7A38. :hammer:

Apart from worn / graunched 'thruppenny bit' bezels - and particularly the gold plating on the two-tone version's bezel ....

Look out for twisted or loose first links in the bracelet - where it joins the centre of the watch case.

I've seen several like this - including, to a certain degree - both Axel's and Thian's 7A38-702X's.

The method of attachment Seiko chose for this model is not the best (_understatement_).

So unless the spring bar is in perfect condition, they can often end up looking like this:










It's a relatively easy matter to pry out the old spring bar, and re-bend the adaptor link, with two pairs of needle-nosed pliers.

But re-fitting the bracelet with the correct 10mm x 1.5mm Ã˜ spring bars, between those thick case lugs, is best described

.... as an absolute b*gg*r of a job !! :angry:

Now I understand why, on a few of them, which had been fitted with 'newish-looking' springbars ....

.... that the spring bars appeared to have been deliberately bent (or kinked with pliers in the middle) !


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > How much you you expect to pay for one of these in pretty good condition with the original bracelet?
> ...


Apart from eBay, I've seen some mention of this model on a couple of Japanese (language) blogs and forums.

Funnily enough, a reasonable looking example of a 7A38-7029 came up on Yahoo Japan Auctions, this morning.

See: http://page7.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/g76035902

*美品セイコー7A38クロノ海外版（ジウジアーロスピードマスター *










Opening bid price is a mere Â¥1000 Yen - approximately Â£6.34 Sterling.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> This is probably the nicest photo of a 7A38-7020 that I've come across yet:
> 
> Again, it's someone else's that I'd right-clicked and saved from another forum ....
> 
> (possibly the Seiko-Citizen one), and attributed to 'Bob', who originally posted it.


Here's another photo of the very same watch (owned by 'Bob') that I found posted on the Oriental watch forum:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

$100!

Very interesting..


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Somewhat topical, given the discussions in other forum sections (_and elsewhere_) about '*Moon*' watches, particularly ....
> 
> The watches featured are all 7Axx models. For any other fellow 7A anoraks interested, they are Left to Right:
> 
> 7A38-7020 or â€"7029 (SAA009J / SAA013J); *7A48-*7000 or *â€"7009* (SPV006J / SPV008J) and 7A28-7029 (SPR014J).


Getting this thread back 'on topic' ....

There's a nice set of photos of a used 7A48-7009, taken by Hung Pham, in a gallery here:

http://members.cox.net/watches-2/7A48_7009.html


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I picked up another 'Vintage Seiko Advert' on eBay (from the USA) last week. This time, from *1984*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> There's a nice set of photos of a used 7A48-7009, taken by Hung Pham, in a gallery here:
> 
> http://members.cox.net/watches-2/7A48_7009.html


Hung Pham also has a gallery of images of a used 7A28-7029:

http://members.cox.net/watches-1/7A28_7029.html










Note the comment he wrote at the top of his gallery page:



> This model is the "ugly duckling" of the 7A28 series. It's not very popular because of the gold-tone.
> 
> You can usually find one on Ebay for less than $100.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Note the comment he wrote at the top of his gallery page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that completely gold-plated finish is an 'acquired taste', but was probably very much in vogue in the early 80's. 

Strangely enough, it was that very same model, the 7A28-7029, which Seiko used to launch the 7Axx range in 1983:










Both a 7A28-7029 and copies of the original Seiko advert that it featured in, are currently available on eBay.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Funnily enough, a reasonable looking example of a 7A38-7029 came up on Yahoo Japan Auctions, this morning.
> 
> See: http://page7.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/g76035902
> 
> ...


That one sold for a rather hefty *Â¥31,000 Yen* - approximately *Â£195.94* Sterling. 



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Look out for twisted or loose first links in the bracelet - where it joins the centre of the watch case.


Anybody else notice that one had what distinctly looked like a 'non-standard' bracelet first link on one (maybe both) side ?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > How much you you expect to pay for one of these in pretty good condition *with the original braclet?*
> ...


Hmmm. I think I should also have added 'when sanity prevails', too. :huh:

I had this on my eBay watching page - purely out of interest, with absolutely no intention of bidding on it myself:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...em=370234490586

Mis-titled (_presumably accidentally_) as *RARE VINTAGE SEIKO QUARTZ CHRONO, 7A38-7000 NOV '83*










It's a stainless grey-faced 7A38-7020 on the wrong (7A38-702A / -702H) two-tone bracelet (as correctly stated by the seller):



> *Bracelet (original but 2-toned) is for the 2 toned version of this model* ....


The auction ended earlier this evening.

Won by a last 10-second sniper bid of US *$212.50 *(approximately Â£127.42) + $28 shipping !


----------

